# Pics of my Past Dogs:)



## JakodaCD OA (May 14, 2000)

well gosh after having this printer/scanner for a year I finally figured out how to scan pic to my computer..These are a couple of pics of my past dogs two which I've never even shown before) thanks for looking

This is Jake, a Bodo grafental grandson, this was probably taken when he was around 2 back in 1989.









This is Kodi, the "mutant" who ended up being 32" at the shoulders and 125lbs..You could land a lear jet on his nose Here he was around 2-3 years old, back in 93-94. 









Here are the "three amigos" Sami, Jake & Kodi, they must have been around 2, 10, and 8 respectively. And yeah this was my xmas card









and last but not least, this was Dodge on the couch with the kitties I foster failured at. This was probably in 05, Dodge was 8 yrs old


----------



## sagelfn (Aug 13, 2009)

Beautiful crew :wub: These are great! Thank you for sharing! Nice to put a face to the "mutant"


----------



## CarrieJ (Feb 22, 2011)

Aww....like the Christmas and the "foster failure" one.


----------



## debbiebrown (Apr 13, 2002)

AHHH, they all look like great dogs! i know Sam was your agility girl, i hadn't seen the other two Kodi and Jake........i love them in the Christmas pic.........Kodi was a Big guy!!!

and of course i know how special Dodge was..........he was such a handome guy! i am glad you shared these!


----------



## GSDGunner (Feb 22, 2011)

Oh my gosh, what beauties.
You can certainly see how much bigger Kodi was compared to the others in that Christmas picture. Gunner is big, but nowhere near "mutant" status. They both have the big face and long nose. I love it. 

Jake was gorgeous. I just love his face! :wub:


----------



## matox (May 9, 2011)

Wow  ! 32'' is way over standard. Was there any joint problems?


----------



## JustMeLeslie (Sep 15, 2010)

You've had some beautiful dogs. The Christmas card pic is just awesome! Great pics


----------



## KZoppa (Aug 14, 2010)

beautiful dogs.


----------



## JakodaCD OA (May 14, 2000)

thanks, to answer the 'joint problems' with Kodi, he actually had passing hips and elbows, he is the one who suffered from extreme pano until he was around 3. 

And yes, over standard is putting it mildly The breeder's dogs were well within standard size, this was a first breeding for this particular pair, and she was mortified

There were a couple others in the litter that were also HUGE, 

Kodi did develop spondylosis and passed away at 9 years old from that.


----------



## CLARKE-DUNCAN (Apr 8, 2011)

They are lovely! I like the xmas photo too!


----------



## GSDBESTK9 (Mar 26, 2002)

Very cool!


----------



## gsdraven (Jul 8, 2009)

Great pics!

Love Kodi's face in the second one. What a cutie.


----------



## MarkD (Aug 29, 2015)

It's kind of amazing sometimes the things you can find on the internet. 

Once upon a time (late 1987), I was a 10 year old boy moving to a new house with my mom and stepdad, on a street with few other children. There wasn't much to do, but there were some woods, and trails, and a small field on the other side of the street where I could kick a soccer ball around. And there was this couple who lived in a little yellow house down the street, who had this really cool dog named Jake. He was smart and friendly, could do tricks, fetch tennis balls, catch frisbees, and enjoyed chasing and wrestling. Sure, many dogs can do most of these things, but to me at the time he was anything but typical. For a brief part of my childhood, this guy was pretty much my best friend.

I guess most people have their favorite childhood pets that they look back on fondly. Jake may not have been my dog, but he's still "that" dog for me. I've recalled and talked about him numerous times over the years in conversations about childhood pets. I know I've mentioned him multiple times to my wife, and the other night we were talking about past pets and he came up again. 

I used to have a few pictures of him, and I think Kodi as well, but I haven't been able to find them. So while my wife and I were talking, I thought I'd try Googling some combination of "Jake", "German Shepherd", "Diane" and "Old Lyme", in the off-chance that I might find an old picture of him uploaded on some form of social media, so I could show my wife what he looked like. And that's how I ended up here.

Anyway, it was really cool finding this old picture of his friendly face. I figured while I'm here, I'd take the time to say how awesome a dog he was, and that you'd like to know he meant a lot to me in that short couple years that I lived there.


----------



## JakodaCD OA (May 14, 2000)

OMG Mark!!! I always wondered how you faired !! Jake was a great dog and I know how much fun you two had together over the years! We bought a house down the road still in town, Jake passed away 7 years after we moved here, Kodi a couple years later, Of course before they passed, I added another gsd, Sami, a rescue, and then a bicolor male Dodge..They have since passed, and now I have a sable girl Masi,,in the meantime I had two aussies, Jynx and Jag..they also passed away..But I also now have two mini aussies, and a bunch of chickens! I am on FB as Diane Stevens, or email me, and I'll send you a link to my photobucket [email protected]. 

So cool that you looked us up, and remember those crazy days with Jake he WAS the best dog ever


----------



## Debanneball (Aug 28, 2014)

These last two are the best posts I have EVER read on here! Thanks you both for sharing....goose bumps! Welcome Mark!


----------



## newlie (Feb 12, 2013)

You know, I hope this doesn't sound weird, but it seems providential to me that you figured out how to scan pictures and post two of your dogs that had not been shown before at the very same time that Mark decided to start Googling pictures of his old friend, Jake. It seems like the two of you were meant to cross paths again. Wonderful posts!


----------



## Moriah (May 20, 2014)

OK!! This just made my day  Thank you Mark!!


----------



## gsdsar (May 21, 2002)

Well, now I am crying. How awesome!!


----------



## RZZNSTR (Jan 24, 2015)

Does it just much cooler than that.... Nope! Well done and congrats you two!


----------



## JakodaCD OA (May 14, 2000)

We lived in a tiny rental house next to a nature preserve which was great for the dogs Mark was about the only kid in the neighborhood. He had a basset named sally and later a little scruffy dog named Dusty I think..

Jake was the easiest going dog, he loved everyone, and Mark would entertain him just about daily (while jake entertained him to!)..Jake would watch/wait for him to get off the school bus as he had to walk by our house on his way home. 

Miss those easy peaceful days when life wasn't so hectic..


----------



## onyx'girl (May 18, 2007)

wow, what a cool memory trip for you both...thank you google ~~ finding Diane and being able to see and share a photo of Jake to your wife, the internet isn't all bad!


----------



## Daisy&Lucky's Mom (Apr 24, 2011)

This is amazing. definitely the best thread I've seen.


----------



## lorihd (Nov 30, 2011)

talk about a trip down memory land, just awesome!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Nikitta (Nov 10, 2011)

Cool pics and stories. I had a Xmas card with my first gsd laying in front of the Xmas tree with a santa hat and scarf on and my Persian cat Barnabas with reindeer antlers on and the madest look on his face, like finish taking the darn picture so you can take these ridiculous things off my head! LOL


----------



## MarkD (Aug 29, 2015)

Well it brightened my day to find this old picture. Glad posting on here could brighten the day for a few others as well. 

I remember playing with him still when I would come up for the summer after moving back with my dad in GA. It was sad how he used to go to the door and look for me when he heard the school bus, after I had moved. Kodi was never too fond of me, but he came along in between summers, so to him I was just a new stranger coming in his yard. I remember Spencer, too. He wasn't as bright, but still fun. Miss those old days sometimes as well. They just go by faster and faster. I'm 37 now, lol.

I've seen some of the other pictures of your other animals on here, and I'm not sure why but "and a bunch of chickens" made me laugh. Dusty was a good old dog. My mom kept him for several years before they had to have him put down.

I haven't really had many dogs since, but my wife and I took our 5 year old yesterday to pick up our first family dog together from a local no-kill shelter, which is probably what we were talking about the other day that got us talking about past dogs again.


----------



## onyx'girl (May 18, 2007)

You should share some photo's of your new rescue, MarkD! Even if it isn't GSD, I'm sure you are welcome on this board and most of us love dogs, regardless of the breed.


----------



## lorihd (Nov 30, 2011)

yes, we would love to see the new rescue, mark


----------

